# Blackworms Vs Tubifex as clean up crew



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I think blackworms form a ball when in a plastic bag just like tubifex. Once their in the tank and have adjusted from being chilled in the fridge where I keep them they both disapear into the gravel.

I vote for black worms because when I bought them they didn't smell as bad.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Now this is interesting to me....These worms...I'm used to such things being a food source for fish but we can get them to inhabit the substrate and its a benefit to the tank rather like earthworms in the garden? Please share some links on the info you found. I'm ALWAYS interested in adding to the bio diversity of my tank and making it a more complete ecosystem.


----------



## potatoes (Dec 16, 2010)

I also am aiming at a more complete ecosystem  I have seen posts about people with colonies in their tanks, and my research indicates that blackwoms eat microorganisms and decaying plant matter.I havnt seen anyone using them to clean up dead leaves, but it seems that they will happily do it. However, there may be enough food in the soil that they dont have to venture to the surface and expose themselves to the patrolling fish. or they may be unable to resist that tasty dead wistera leaf. who knows?
Here is a huge thread where I got the idea:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/63752-blackworms-substrate.html

I have seen others, but they are not as in depth as that one and dont add anything.
Here is a sight about blackworms, and it also raised my suspecion of the tubefix worms. 
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/feeding/blackworms.shtml

the (probably tubifex) worms are in my fridge, at least until i figure out whether or not they eat dead plants


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I have tried to get blackworms going in the tank. I put gobs of them in there once a week for a month. The fish REALLY enjoyed it.

I NEVER see a worm in the tank. However, on 2 or 3 occasions I've been moving gravel around and stirred one up. So I'm pretty sure they are in there!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link and info!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are worms in the substrate of my tanks. Sometimes I feed earthworms to my loaches, not sure if some survived, although I didn't think these terrestrial worms could live under water. Anyhow, my loaches seem to dig for something once in a while (creating a big detritus storm). And then, when pulling out weeds, often I disturb these worms. They are definitely different from tubifex, thicker and lighter colored. In any case, nice addition to the "ecosystem", and welcomed by the loaches.



potatoes said:


> Here is a sight about blackworms, and it also raised my suspecion of the tubefix worms.
> http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/feeding/blackworms.shtml


I love this site. Such a great mix of information, science, and a bit of humor. :fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My understanding is that tubifex are prone to lots of different parasites/diseases that can transfer to fish, and many hobbyists won't feed them at all to their fish for this reason.

I've never done much research on the subject to confirm this, but I have personally avoided tubifex in favor of other foods since there's plenty of others to choose from, anyways.

But it may be worth it for you to spend some time digging into before you decide to introduce a tubifex colony to your tank permanently.

(And I wonder why the tubifex link at skeptical aquarist is no longer there?)


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave-H said:


> I NEVER see a worm in the tank. However, on 2 or 3 occasions I've been moving gravel around and stirred one up. So I'm pretty sure they are in there!


Another way to know if they are there is to turn off the filter/water or air pumps...and you will see them start to rise from the substrate due to decrease of O2.


----------



## potatoes (Dec 16, 2010)

am glad the info was helpful 



lauraleellbp said:


> My understanding is that tubifex are prone to lots of different parasites/diseases that can transfer to fish, and many hobbyists won't feed them at all to their fish for this reason.
> 
> I've never done much research on the subject to confirm this, but I have personally avoided tubifex in favor of other foods since there's plenty of others to choose from, anyways.
> 
> ...


I have heard the same things, and will avoid them if I can get my hands on some blackworms. I will need to buy new worms anyhow, because, to my familys horror, the worms have been in the fridge for a week now. I was wondering the same thing about the link and gave up eventually. 

Has anyone heard anything about the diet of tubifex worms or their ability to eat dead leaves? If not, I am definatley going with the blackworms because that is my main reason of wanting them


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

potatoes said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the diet of tubifex worms or their ability to eat dead leaves? If not, I am definatley going with the blackworms because that is my main reason of wanting them


I don't know about Tubifex, but California blackworms do eat dead plant matters including leaves.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I know for a fact that tubiflex worms do carry alot of bad things with them.

They wiped out my whole betta population, all kept dying from a internal bacteria infection.

Didnt figure it out for the longest time.


----------



## potatoes (Dec 16, 2010)

Great, thanks. I have located a LFS half an hour away that has blackworms, so i will hopefully get some soon, and i will add them to my tank before I introduce the fish so they are not decimated by the danios on their trip to the substrate (I have seen them in action eating mosquito larva. they turn into sharks). One they are established, I will let you know how they fare. Thanks for your advice, I would have just added the tubifex had you not helped out, and I am glad I diddnt


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> There are worms in the substrate of my tanks. Sometimes I feed earthworms to my loaches, not sure if some survived, although I didn't think these terrestrial worms could live under water. Anyhow, my loaches seem to dig for something once in a while (creating a big detritus storm). And then, when pulling out weeds, often I disturb these worms. They are definitely different from tubifex, thicker and lighter colored. In any case, nice addition to the "ecosystem", and welcomed by the loaches.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this site. Such a great mix of information, science, and a bit of humor. :fish:


I fed terrestrial red worms to my fish. The ones they missed have been found over a year later in the substrate. I also added California blackworms to my tank. They seem to be fine and dont eat plant roots as far as I can tell.


----------



## mossback (Aug 12, 2010)

> My understanding is that tubifex are prone to lots of different parasites/diseases that can transfer to fish, and many hobbyists won't feed them at all to their fish for this reason.
> 
> I've never done much research on the subject to confirm this, but I have personally avoided tubifex in favor of other foods since there's plenty of others to choose from, anyways.
> 
> ...


Combine (1) the extreme disfavor in which tubifex are now held with (2) the litigious environment in the US, and there's really not much room left for wondering. The inevitable result is a near absence of information across the web on tubifex culture. There's not much point in recommending it now, but Skeptic's article on the subject was very good, and entirely in keeping with the rest of his website. It's a shame that he felt it necessary to remove the link. But understandable.


----------

